# Deer Creek



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Any guess when they will open the gates? Next storm rolling in is going to flood the marina... according to the numbers it is already half under water..


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Ive been waiting for the gates to open as well, got a trip planned over there most likely next weekend, hoping for some moving water


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im assuming there waiting on the ohio river to come down. They have been holding back alum as well


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just saw a video of Ohio river.. Some incredible flooding.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I haven’t seen the Ohio, but the Scioto around Piketon was way up.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Deer Creek is very unpredictable as to their gate management. Having had a duck blind on the lake for several years I found you just never know what they are going to do.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

They opened the gates, now letting out 2,995 cfs.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

She’s roaring now. Back to around 8.5ft. See how long that lasts. Looks like the graph was leveling out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rain,rain,GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Went over Monday evening for two hours . Caught 6 saugeyes and two 12 inch crappie . I was pleasantly surprised being that the flow was so low. With these rains coming in things could get dicey down south.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I might have to head over some evening this week then


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not a fan of the rain either Saugeye but for down there I like the high water for a few days to allow the bigger fish to come up over the ripples. That’s it though, I’m ready for them to fill the lake up and get the boat out!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

lol, the lake is full. REAL full.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I know it is now! How about saying normal, consistent lake levels? Lol


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I drove up this evening to take a look and it was flowing good! Hopefully the rain doesn’t keep it too high.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im not gonna lie,id fish it.... i know it sounds crazy. Butttttt those areas like behind the handicapped peirs or just down stream of the dam wall or behind the bridge pillars can and will hold fish. An they can be catchable. Just gotta really be on your game... an it looks like letting it sit in the lake a few days some of the mud settled. Still dirty but not horrible.
With that said,no way im making my hour drive for such small chances. If it was my back-yard id be looking for current breaks an eddies!!!
Thanks for the pic


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

What would your opinion of "optimum" flow rate be? Today it has been over 2000cfs all day.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Optimum in my life is 200-400cfs anything over about 600 is getting not fun to fish.JMO


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Optimum in my life is 200-400cfs anything over about 600 is getting not fun to fish.JMO


Ditto....... any lower an my jigs an ceanks get covered in moss every cast. Though im gonna try some things this summer down there when its low,i think might just pull a few mid-summer limits!(lol dout it,bit gonna try)


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I go by the gauge as far as feet, a lot of guys go by the CFS. I like anywhere from 3.75 to 5ft on the Williamsport Gauge. Not sure what that equates to as far as CFS, never paid attention. Like Saugeye said gets to low your dredging. I like to be able to use a 1/8 to 1/4 ounce jigs while fishing down there, any smaller I usually just catch the hammer handles. Just my experiences though. If I'm hankering for a few samiches ill downsize and keep a few 13-15in fish.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> I go by the gauge as far as feet, a lot of guys go by the CFS. I like anywhere from 3.75 to 5ft on the Williamsport Gauge. Not sure what that equates to as far as CFS, never paid attention. Like Saugeye said gets to low your dredging. I like to be able to use a 1/8 to 1/4 ounce jigs while fishing down there, any smaller I usually just catch the hammer handles. Just my experiences though. If I'm hankering for a few samiches ill downsize and keep a few 13-15in fish.


 years ago i fished along side some fellows fishing double jigs and using 1/32 nd oz jigs. we made our own and were putting a #2 hook in the jig using the 3" tails and some times a minnow, we could float it along bottom . Had very good results. Not sure why I quit doing this but over the years try different things. Went to mostly jerk baits last 5-6 years. 
Also I used to use a bobber with small jigs , if I could get the depth right I would kill them , long rod light line used tails, tubes. Not sure why I quit doing that either lol.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

glasseyes said:


> years ago i fished along side some fellows fishing double jigs and using 1/32 nd oz jigs. we made our own and were putting a #2 hook in the jig using the 3" tails and some times a minnow, we could float it along bottom . Had very good results. Not sure why I quit doing this but over the years try different things. Went to mostly jerk baits last 5-6 years.
> Also I used to use a bobber with small jigs , if I could get the depth right I would kill them , long rod light line used tails, tubes. Not sure why I quit doing that either lol.


I’ve almost exclusively fished with jigs on the bottom, or under a slip float. Just recently picked up a few jerk baits to try. What size jerks do you like?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Well down there I use mostly size 10, I know others that use larger but that's my favorite


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I just picked up some size 8’s hopefully get out this weekend if the water is down some


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Anybody gonna hit the spillway tomorrow?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

BrodyC said:


> Anybody gonna hit the spillway tomorrow?


I'll be down there early


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I'll be down there early


Any luck?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Great day to be a cat fisherman I guess. Tore the channels up...they were hitting everything. Most were 16”-20”, so good eaters if that’s your thing. Also got one small saugeye.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like they got em opened up again. Went down this morning before they did open them and caught 4 decent ones for my samich fix. Caught others as well but they were hammer handles. Did see a gentlemen across the way catch a nice one. Looked to be a big female with a big ol gut on her. Also caught two channels that would have been eaters for the right guy and snagged some sort of sucker/buffalo. Seen a good amount of eyes caught with the water being as low as it was. Good old trusty pink on pink double twisters on 1/16th jigs caught all fish but 1. Caught my first fish on a 1/4 chartreuse head with a pink tail throwing as a single. Met my cousin down there and he caught a nice one on a orange swim. Hope to get back down there if they cut the water at the right time. I was there just before sun up and had the whole place to myself until about 7:45. Good luck if you get out!

Linebacker43


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I’m hoping to get out Saturday morning. I saw last night that they opened the gates. I’ve been trying to find someone to go with and everyone seems busy. Hopefully I can get out and catch a few. Thanks for the report!


----------

